# Forum > Discussion > Media Discussions > Movies Strange World (2022)

## Bartmanhomer

Hello everyone. Today I'm going to review the movie called  Strange World (2022) that I saw yesterday in Dolby.

*Spoiler: My Thoughts On Strange World (2022)*
Show

Yesterday I saw the movie Strange World in Dolby. This movie is about a family of explorers who enter a strange new world and bizarre and intriguing creatures but at the same time, they need to settle their differences and disagreements aside. I love how this movie pays tribute to old science fiction movies which are based on this movie. Also, the movie was very emotional and I cried during the movie. That wasn't anything that I dislike about this movie. Disney did a very good job making Strange World a wonderful movie. So I'll recommend this movie.  :Smile:

----------


## Razade

Saw this with my mother because she saw the trailers on Thanksgiving and...it was mediocre. That makes it sound not worth seeing...and it may well not be. It certainly wasn't the worst thing Disney has ever put out but it might just be the _most_ Disney thing they've ever put out. Like, if you took everything that made a Disney movie a Disney movie and just ran down that list during production than you'd get Strange World. You'd also get a ton of other recent titles from Disney, but Strange World would be among that list. Absent parents? Yep. Adult characters making the same mistakes their own parents made, only to learn that their children are their own people and they're repeating the mistakes of the past as a central conflict? Yep. Third act argument that complicates the plot only to be resolved less than ten minutes later? Not just once, but twice! Adorable animal companion who helps when the bad guys get the good guys locked up? Yep, also in twos! Two animal companions that do this! Good guys who become bad guys in the third act because suddenly goals don't align? You betcha. The return of a character you thought was dead/left for good only to come back and save the day aka: The Solo? Yep. It's all there.

I can handle bad movies, I actually enjoy some bad movies in an MST3K way. I enjoy good movies. I can't respect a mediocre movie and Strange World is as white bread as an animated kids movie can be. Won't even get into spoiler-y territory on why the world doesn't actually work or how the token LGBTQ representation is as close to as little as Disney could have possibly done without omitting it entirely because ultimately neither matter to the actual story. If you need something to distract the kids for an hour and forty five minutes, go for it. If not, save yourself that hour and forty five minutes and knit or something.

----------


## Bartmanhomer

> Saw this with my mother because she saw the trailers on Thanksgiving and...it was mediocre. That makes it sound not worth seeing...and it may well not be. It certainly wasn't the worst thing Disney has ever put out but it might just be the _most_ Disney thing they've ever put out. Like, if you took everything that made a Disney movie a Disney movie and just ran down that list during production than you'd get Strange World. You'd also get a ton of other recent titles from Disney, but Strange World would be among that list. Absent parents? Yep. Adult characters making the same mistakes their own parents made, only to learn that their children are their own people and they're repeating the mistakes of the past as a central conflict? Yep. Third act argument that complicates the plot only to be resolved less than ten minutes later? Not just once, but twice! Adorable animal companion who helps when the bad guys get the good guys locked up? Yep, also in twos! Two animal companions that do this! Good guys who become bad guys in the third act because suddenly goals don't align? You betcha. The return of a character you thought was dead/left for good only to come back and save the day aka: The Solo? Yep. It's all there.
> 
> I can handle bad movies, I actually enjoy some bad movies in an MST3K way. I enjoy good movies. I can't respect a mediocre movie and Strange World is as white bread as an animated kids movie can be. Won't even get into spoiler-y territory on why the world doesn't actually work or how the token LGBTQ representation is as close to as little as Disney could have possibly done without omitting it entirely because ultimately neither matter to the actual story. If you need something to distract the kids for an hour and forty five minutes, go for it. If not, save yourself that hour and forty five minutes and knit or something.


Thank you for your input, Razade. I mean Disney is very diverse and inclusive and they are putting more characters who are LGBT representatives in their company.

----------


## Razade

At least here, they put one in and it's brought up...three times in the movie? I'm all for people's orientation not being a major character trait just to show inclusion but you also don't get to pat yourself on the back for said inclusion when you bury the lede. They don't even share a hug or a kiss, you only know they're gay because there is some flirty awkwardness in a single scene. It's progress, but it's progress that won't make the usual suspects angry. I'd even go so far as to say it was a cynical attempt at appealing to the LGBTQ demographic without really putting in any effort, but we all know that Disney would never, ever, do something so blatantly Corporate as that.

----------


## Bartmanhomer

> At least here, they put one in, and it's brought up...three times in the movie? I'm all for people's orientation not being a major character trait just to show inclusion but you also don't get to pat yourself on the back for said inclusion when you bury the lead. They don't even share a hug or a kiss, you only know they're gay because there is some flirty awkwardness in a single scene. It's progress, but it's progress that won't make the usual suspects angry. I'd even go so far as to say it was a cynical attempt at appealing to the LGBTQ demographic without really putting in any effort, but we all know that Disney would never, ever, do something so blatantly Corporate as that.


Yeah. I strongly support the LGBT Community and diversity as well. I wish Disney would put more effort into putting LGBTQ people into their movies.

----------


## Sayeth

I saw the preview for this when I took my kids to see _Lyle, Lyle Crocodile_. The previews looked okay but not great. Watching the other previews, my kids were much more excited for Super Mario and Puss in Boots than this one.

I love adventure/quest movies but this has been getting middling reviews across the board. We'll probably watch it on Disney + on our family movie night, but I'm not paying full price in the theatre to see it unless there's nothing else to see.

----------


## Tyndmyr

> If you need something to distract the kids for an hour and forty five minutes, go for it. If not, save yourself that hour and forty five minutes and knit or something.


This is a pretty fair take. I watched it, and wasn't bothered by it, but also found it quite predictable, and now, a few days later, not at all memorable. This isn't either particularly good or bad, it's just...remarkably mediocre. The art style is very typical, the plot is very typical, the characters are very typical. 

A formula driven film does avoid the truly terrible failures possible, I suppose, but it's also not going to be amazing. If you're feeling a light, animated disneyified romp, it's a safe enough pick. If you'd rather just have the kids watch it on streaming....also entirely fair.

----------

